# RAM for EMachines T5082



## tnbuzzman (Jun 12, 2010)

I have removed the 512mb stick of RAM from my emachines T5082 and installed (2) 1GB sticks of RAM in the slots but the computers is only recognizing 1GB of RAM. What gives?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Make sure both sticks are fully seated.
Try them 1 at a time to make sure both are good.
What brand and Part Number sticks did you get?


----------



## tnbuzzman (Jun 12, 2010)

Installed one at a time already and they both work (each time showing 1GB in control panel on system). Part number is M-533D-1024BD10 (1GB Memory) QTY 2 from memory-up.com.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Reboot into the Bios, if quick boot is enabled, set it to disabled, reboot it should then count up the ram on boot, if you now show 2gig you can re-enable quick boot.


----------



## tnbuzzman (Jun 12, 2010)

I rebooted in BIOS (F2) and nowhere did I see Quick Boot as an option. Any suggestions or more options.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Clear the CMOS by unplugging the Power, remove the coin cell battery from the motherboard press and hold the power button several time to dissipate any residual power leave the battery out for an hour or so, reinstall, replug reboot.


----------



## tnbuzzman (Jun 12, 2010)

Cleared the CMOS as you stated. It is still only reading 1GB. Tried putting the 512MB stick back into the first slot and the 1GB in second slot to see if it would read 1.5GB and it just read the 512mb stick. Is there a way to make the second memory slot to begin reading?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If the slot is dead it means a motherboard replacement.


----------



## tnbuzzman (Jun 12, 2010)

When I rebooted into BIOS again it stated Memory Channel A Slot 0 = 1024MB and Memory Channel A Slot 1 - Not Installed. The specs for the computer says it will take up to 2 GB of RAM. Why would this slot not read if I have never done anything to the computer and this is the first I tried to upgrade the RAM?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It may never have worked, because there was nothing installed in it you never knew.


----------



## WESNIAPHANIA (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey,

I got a similar problem, I just bought another 1gb ram stick to replace the 512mb one, it was working with 1.5gb of ram before, but now it only reads 1gb O_O Now Im afraid the 512 wont even work...

Maybe i would have to reinstall windows 7 ? 

I'm also running the T5082

Thanks.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Unclear what you're trying to do, install another 1gig for 2 total, or install a 1gig and 512meg for 1.5gig total?

Make sure the sticks are fully seated do not rely on the clips that they are in all the way.


----------



## WESNIAPHANIA (Oct 7, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> Unclear what you're trying to do, install another 1gig for 2 total, or install a 1gig and 512meg for 1.5gig total?
> 
> Make sure the sticks are fully seated do not rely on the clips that they are in all the way.


Hi,
Ahh whoops.. It originally came with only 512mb, so i bought 1gig stick to get me up to 1.5...then i decided to replace the 512meg with another 1gig stick., they were defnley both locked in good..but apparently i ordered the wrong one from "Kahlon". they sent me a "PC2 -4200, DDR-533mHz", and the one i got installed reads on the sticker "2Rx8 PC2-4200U-444". Where can i buy that? :4-dontkno


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That 2Rx8 PC2-4200U-444 sounds like a Samsung stick usually found in a Proprietary systems like Dell and Gateway, PC2 4200 is 533Mhz the -444 would be a application model.

Put the 512 back in and see if it works with both sticks of the 1gig sticks, then see if the new 1 gig stick will boot by itself.


----------



## WESNIAPHANIA (Oct 7, 2010)

Weird, we've been using that 2rx8 one for almost two years now, never had any problems at all... and it's still working, with the 512.

I tried rebooting it with the new RAMstick alone and the monitor never came on O_O the fan just kept running really fast..i let it sit there for about 3minutes..should i of given it more time to load or what...?

hmm I cant recall which slot I loaded it in...I might should try it in both..?

edit:
One thing i notice different about this 2rx8 it has 4 squares on each side, the new stick only has 4, and the 512mb onlyhas 4 squares


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 14, 2008)

Possible that the non-functioning stick is ECC?


----------



## WESNIAPHANIA (Oct 7, 2010)

WHat is ECC??

Update: I just tried loading it with both 1gb sticks again, but this time I put the new stick on the left side(sorry don't remember what slot#) and it only recognized the 1gb..so to figure out which one wasn't active i put the 512 back in the right side slot and it still read only 1gb... then i replaced the new stick with the old one, and it read 1.5 again O_O

So maybe this new RAM only works by itself, hence why it only has 4 squares? Confusion...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I may be high density instead of low density ram. 
Return the new stick and try using a stick from Crucial using the configuration utility.
www.Crucial.com

ECC is Error Correcting Code, you should be using Non-ECC ram.


----------



## WESNIAPHANIA (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks wrench! Cheers!


----------

